# Inflamed lymphs



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Under my chin the lymph nodes are hard and large. I'm so sick of this disease! I've had it for 2 years now. I get the heart palps too. I am being sent to a Thyroid Doctor (NOT ANOTHER ENDO) Who dx'd me and sent me on my way..... My Doctor left and he has a very good replacement (I hear). Fresh outa school maybe he remembers something about Hashi's. Fingers crossed! I take Selenium and zinc, esther C, CAL/mag.
Does anyone have inflamed lymphs?
Also wondering if it's good for us to have immunizations like flu?
Is it rational to worry about cruciferous vegies that cause goiter (and other things) I'm gonna share the palps with him and see what he says, will get a new lab done tomorrow
Thank you, C


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ccrew said:


> Under my chin the lymph nodes are hard and large. I'm so sick of this disease! I've had it for 2 years now. I get the heart palps too. I am being sent to a Thyroid Doctor (NOT ANOTHER ENDO) Who dx'd me and sent me on my way..... My Doctor left and he has a very good replacement (I hear). Fresh outa school maybe he remembers something about Hashi's. Fingers crossed! I take Selenium and zinc, esther C, CAL/mag.
> Does anyone have inflamed lymphs?
> Also wondering if it's good for us to have immunizations like flu?
> Is it rational to worry about cruciferous vegies that cause goiter (and other things) I'm gonna share the palps with him and see what he says, will get a new lab done tomorrow
> Thank you, C


Rule out osseous, teeth or gum problems re those lymph nodes. I do have inflamed lymphs but then I do have Sjogren's as well.

And I always get a flu shot. I never did prior to being diagnosed but I sure do now.

Because I no longer have a thyroid, I eat tons of brocolli, cauliflower, cabbage etc. with no negative effect.

Let us know how you like this doctor!! I sincerely hope it is a "fit!"


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

My glands under my chin have been swollen for years. I've shown them to my doctors, but they always tell me it is nothing to worry about. Could be from teeth, as Andros says. I still have a wisdom tooth that needs to come out.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have lymphs hard and palpable on my neck both sides, behind jaws, back of head, right breast, groin. No Doc seems concerned. My right breast is swollen and painful. I've had a mammo and ultrasound and they said its a lymph node. No further investigation. It's been months. I've also had neck pain around the nodes. I have suspected I have Hashis but no confirmation yet. I don't have any answers either. :/


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Javynliz: Yes, Hashi's is a lymphatic disease.
Thanks for your replies/discussion 
I'm also suppose to be going to a specialist, waiting on an appt. it will be in Toronto. I do have periodontal disease, which is associated with Hashi's I'm told but I don't have gum or teeth problems, so I'm not convinced the swollen lymph's are from teeth. 
I didn't get flu shot last year, got a couple bad colds (which I never used to get) but not flu. I don't like the Mercury in the flu shot... I also wonder about shingles, and if we with an AITD, are more susceptible? I have a grandson now who could and prob will get chicken pocks so am concerned as shingles can be a problem for life (My Mother suffers to this day). Here in Canada you can't get it (covered by OHIP) UNTIL something ridiculous like 65 years old. AND you have to get on a waiting list, which I asked to be on but not so sure I am...... Any thoughts?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I always get the flu shot. 

I had enlarged nodes under my chin before surgery. Had them ultrasounded prior to the procedure and then my surgeon took a look at "lots" of the nodes after surgery (although I don't believe he looked at the ones under my chin, specifically.

I was, specifically, concerned about cancer. He told me the cancer "likes" to grown out and down, very rarely "up."


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all 
I don't know if I should be starting another post for this but they also found something 6 months ago in my right breast with the mammo, so then they called me right in for an Ultrasound, which they couldn't find anything on. I've read that Mammo is the best way to detect breast cancer so I'm not so convinced it's clear. I go back towards the end of November for a 6 month re - mammo because they are keeping an eye on it despite telling me that since the Ultrasound didn't find anything it should be ok, I am very concerned as I have read that along with Hashi's comes more disease (it seems like especially when you also have Hypo.... Thanks, and any thoughts/ knowledge or experience welcome


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

javynliz said:


> I have lymphs hard and palpable on my neck both sides, behind jaws, back of head, right breast, groin. No Doc seems concerned. My right breast is swollen and painful. I've had a mammo and ultrasound and they said its a lymph node. No further investigation. It's been months. I've also had neck pain around the nodes. I have suspected I have Hashis but no confirmation yet. I don't have any answers either. :/


They are not concerned because it's not their lymph nodes. Tests should be run for Hodgkins', Non-Hodgkin's, Lupus, Sjogrens and infections such as Lyme Disease, Epstein Barr and others; West Nile Virus? Etc.!!

Please insist on this.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

ccrew- just saw your last post... I have given up on my breast issue for now. Like I said my right breast is swollen and painful. I also have had discharge from both breasts since my last child.... She is 6 and a half years old!!!!! They checked my prolactin levels but no elevated levels. They also didn't do the test at any particular time of the month or anything. I have a OB appointment this Wednesday. I'll ask them then. I'll let you know how it goes. Please let me know if you find out anything about your lymph nodes  take care. Hugs


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ccrew- going to have to reschedule the OB visit. My time of the month came early. :/


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

javynliz
I don't get notification when replied to so just saw your post 
How did it go with the OB? I just had my 6 month follow up mammo, said no change so no cancer (but come back in 6 months again)...
No answers on the swollen lymphs under chin... So sick of it and feeling like a frog! I'm going to see a specialist that I have read is brilliant but (in the lab only) so hopeing it's not a waste of time, appt. is not till Jan. Hoping for some answers but expecting insults from what I read!  Anyway I will post if I am told anything that is helpful or interesting. 
Take care, ccrew


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ccrew, 
No answers. I go back in February. He said they're shotty nodes. He said we will watch them to see if they grow. Do a repeat ultrasound around my next appointment.


----------

